# Leslie's "Body by TEAM DPW8"



## Leslie (Jul 10, 2002)

I am starting this thread specifically for team DPW8's review. I will also be copying my meals/workouts into my other diary "FOR REAL" for opinions, comments, and such from the rest of the forum.

I am looking to compete in Nov and really need to be critiqued by Team DPW8 thoroughly to ensure proper progression But sometimes due to many posts, they are not able to see or read my questions.

Please feel free to peruse this journal to hear team DPW8's suggestions and ideas and perhaps use them for yourselves. But please make your comments in my regular journal. I welcome ALL comments- but just in my other diary-k

Thanks all!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 10, 2002)

*07/10/02*

Todays meals:

Meal 1

1/2 c oats
6 eggwhites w/ 2 yolks
coffee w/ 1 tbsp heavy cream

Meal 2

Chicken Breast
1/2 c sweet potato
2 Tbsp Newman balsamic Vinegar
Brocolli

Meal 3

1 can Tuna
less than 1 Tbsp Safflower Mayo 
1/2 tsp Flax
1 Tbsp Newmans(gotta have it!)
Brocolli

Meal 4

awards dinner- choice of ribeye, chicken(fatty style), or Mahi Mahi
  any suggestions?

Meal 5 

"Strawberry" Protein Shake

Meal 6 

"Strawberry" Protein Shake

TOTALS:  must update later

WORKOUT
No weights today
20 min HIIT on stairmaster.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 10, 2002)

Meal  4 is a go, all of the chioces are good, veggies w/dressing or butter (balanced if you choose the chicken)  Have fun! 


DPw8


----------

